# Pipe review: Radice Rind pot



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a *huge* Radice Rind pot that I bought maybe 2 years ago. It is absolutely huge so I don't smoke it often, but I am smoking it right now and figured I'd review it.

It is a red stain, "melt" style sandblast that really does resemble a burned candle. The bowl is huge, I can fit most of my ring finger into the bowl. Width of the bowl is also huge. In fact, everything but the overall length is oversized (and since the length is pretty normal, it appears to be short compared with the other proportions). The stem is a very nice, subtle, metallic gray/black marble. The rim is smooth and a nice brown/blonde finish. As it should be at this price point, there are no noticeable pits or fills.

Here are some photos (some next to a MM Legend, since many people have those, to compare for size). Note, the stem is more subtle that it appears in many of these photos.









































Construction? The draw hole is centered nicely inside the bowl and exactly where it should be. A pipe cleaner passes very nicely through the mouthpiece into the bowl. Draw is very nice and easy. The fit of the stem to the briar is perfect.

Smoking characteristics? It has a huge bowl, so be careful. I use it for aromatics and I wouldn't want to smoke anything high in Vitamin N in this pipe. However, it smokes very well. The bowl is huge, but well proportioned. It is easy to light and once lit, it stays lit quite well.

Overall it is a very nice pipe, I love it. I don't use it as much as I'd like because it is aros only and I have a few aromatic pipes. It is also huge, and expensive, so I seldom take it with me out of the house, so it is a smoke at home only pipe. I highly recommend Radice pipes to anyone shopping in that price range.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure why all the photos aren't showing up, lets try again:


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a fine looking pipe! I only have one Radice; it is a smooth Dublin twin-bore. It smokes well, too. But your Radice has more style to it. That finish with the wax "melt" is calling my name. I may have to consider looking for one that is similar when the time is right....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool pipe! Got some thickness to the bowl so it must smoke cool. Since I do not smoke aros, I have to wonder how long a bowl lasts??


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Cool pipe! Got some thickness to the bowl so it must smoke cool. Since I do not smoke aros, I have to wonder how long a bowl lasts??


Thank you. Yes, it is very cool to the touch. I've never timed it (maybe I will next time I smoke it), but I'd say it is probably over an hour.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Smoke King David said:


> That's a fine looking pipe! I only have one Radice; it is a smooth Dublin twin-bore. It smokes well, too. But your Radice has more style to it. That finish with the wax "melt" is calling my name. I may have to consider looking for one that is similar when the time is right....


Thank you. It is a good looking pipe, one of my nicest (that and the Ser Jacopo look especially good). I'd love to get a twin-bore sometime. The melt look is pretty cool, I've seen a few with a similar treatment before so you can probably find one without too much difficulty.


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I am planning an expedition to Iwan Ries in Chicago in about a month; maybe they will have a similar pipe when I visit.


----------

